
Programmers Don't Understand Value - plainprogrammer
https://medium.com/p/programmers-dont-understand-value-508799517da0
======
sharemywin
I agree that developers(and pretty much everyone) tend to over value their own
time and therefor over emphasize the importance of technical debt. Even in
code there is a pay off. It's recovered every time something is fixed or a new
feature is added a little fast. It's extremely hard to calculate, though.

